
Ask HN: Whom to follow for the best advice? - pygix
From an idea to execution, from general advice to big decision...whom do you follow on the Internet or read about? In another word, whose advice you consider?
======
mindcrime
I hate to sound like a sycophant here, but I rank pg up there pretty high in
terms of people whose advice I value highly. I have found a lot of pg's essays
to be very valuable.

Also, while he comes off as just another random "sale-ey / self-help guy", I
have found value in following Grant Cardone. His Youtube videos and his books
are all pretty good.

And while I'm not sure what I think of Peter Thiel as a person, I did get a
lot from his book and I enjoy watching his various interviews and
presentations online.

I also listen to what Elon Musk has to say, and I have a grudging respect for
billg.

Richard Stallman is also an influence, even though I am more of an "open
source" ideologue than a "free software" diehard.

HN's own patio11 is somebody else who doles out some good stuff.

Mark Cuban is somebody else that I respect, and whose thinking I pay attention
to. Same for Richard Branson.

From the "people who are dead" category, I get value from reading works by,
and about, both Nicola Tesla and Douglas Engelbart.

~~~
pygix
Thanks. I follow most of them.

